# DirectPort Programming Now Available! (No more ECU Removal)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DirectPort Programming Now Available! (No more ECU Removal)










With final testing now complete, APR is pleased to announce our world renowned DirectPort Programming (DPP) is now available!

DPP allows roughly 400 APR dealers across the globe to flash APR ECU Upgrades directly to their client’s MED17.x and EDC17.x ECU over the factory OBD-II diagnostic port without any physical modification to the factory ECU. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time!

Welcome to a better world of APR ECU tuning. We call it Performance Without Compromise!

Please use our Dealer Locator tool to find an APR Dealer: http://www.goapr.com/dealer/

*Applicable engines / platforms:*


1.4 TSI / TFSI - All Vehicles
1.4 TSI Twincharger - All Vehicles
1.8 TSI / TFSI EA888 Gen 1 Transverse - All Vehicles
1.8 TFSI EA888 Gen 1 Longitudinal - All Vehicles
2.0 TSI / TFSI EA888 Gen 1 Transverse - All Vehicles except Amarok
2.0 TSI EA888 Gen 1 Transverse - Amarok
2.0 TSI Valvelift EA888 Gen 2 Transverse - TT
2.0 TFSI EA888 Gen 2 Longitudinal - All Vehicle
2.0 TDI - All Vehicle
3.0 TDI - All Vehicle
3.6L FSI VR6 - All Vehicle
4.0 TFSI S6 / S7
4.0 TFSI RS6 / RS7
4.0 TFSI A8 / A8L
4.0 TFSI S8
4.2L FSI B8/B8.5 RS4/RS5

_Please note - APR already supports directport programming on nearly all other available software platforms, including both new and old vehicles. Some exceptions may apply._


----------

